# Strap Changes On Anonimo



## SlaveToTheTimePiece

I understand that changing straps on a Panny is much easier than on an Anonimo? I was looking at images of a Militare Automatico and it looked like it used a screw to change straps. Believe it or not one reason I am leaning towards a Panny is the easy change of the straps. BTW: I have the use of only one hand so it is probably more important to me than most others.


----------



## rsr911

I own both and you are correct. Especially considering your condition. 
I tried to remove my Anonimo strap and gave up. I switch my Panerai strap constantly and easily.


----------



## benjomd

If this is your situation, try getting a J series contemporary pam, it takes a minute and a toothpick to change straps


----------



## uspopo

Does anyone make springbars for Anonimo? I know they make them for Panerai, but if someone were to make them they would make a killing!!!:-!

Stan


----------



## SlaveToTheTimePiece

benjomd said:


> If this is your situation, try getting a J series contemporary pam, it takes a minute and a toothpick to change straps


Thanks For The Advice! I am looking at the PAM 88, so this would be a good choice in terms of strap replacement correct?


----------



## Willith

I agree with everyone else above, if you can only use one hand you'll never get a strap changed on an Anonimo. Hell, I have use of both hands and I can barely change the strap. I've managed to change my strap once and I'm waiting for a new tool recommended by another member to attempt it again. I have 2 custom made straps I've been wanting to install, but I'm scared. ;-) I can't scratch the case on my Polluce it will really show up with the patina on it now. :-d
The J series Panerai have a new strap changing system, check out the Panerai site I sent you the other day and they have pictures there. :-!


----------



## SlaveToTheTimePiece

Thanks Boys!!


----------



## 11oss

Few I thought it was just me.

I also now worry after changing the strap on mu Polluce that the thing will fall off and be lost forever. Is it recomended to use a thread lock on teh screws?


----------



## scottw44

11oss said:


> Few I thought it was just me.
> 
> I also now worry after changing the strap on mu Polluce that the thing will fall off and be lost forever. Is it recomended to use a thread lock on teh screws?


if you have a good jeweler let him do it. you will be happy you did.


----------



## askered

I just installed a beautiful new custom 22/22 italian leather strap from The Strap Smith. Had to purchase 2 new 1.8mm slot screw drivers and wrestled with the changeover for about an hour. What a pain!

In the process of trying to unscrew the lug bar with the wrong size screw drivers (which is why I went out to buy the new ones) I put a few light scratches on the bead blasted lugs.

Is there any way to touch up a bead blasted finish?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well guys the only safe way is get a case holder !






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Another option that I have shared in the past, I have had a number of Anonimo's and still have my original Millemetri...and I like to change straps often. This was impossible before, but I found an easy solution: Seiko fat bars in place of the screwed lug bars. I change my straps all the time now, and literally takes a minute with a lug bar tool or even a paper clip. Side view doesn't bother either...looks like wide diameter drilled lugs.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

There are now screw sets that sell on the bay for $30 a pair and work great (I bought a couple of pair) though they are the original style, not the new hex version, but this is a nice alternative--thanks for sharing.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Peter can you post pics because many ppl complained about those on eBay. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

Sure--the key is that they have several listings, with confusing descriptions, some referring to Panerai, some to various Nimo, some info correct, some not, some different lengths, etc.--so, I contacted them first and got the correct measurements, and ordered one set--they fit, and thus ordered a second set--this is the listing title for the ones that work on the 22mm lug width older Polluce, Pro and other other similar Nimos (they of course do NOT fit the newer cased watches that use the hex screw system):

TUBE + SCREW FOR ANONIMO MILLIMETRI POLLUCE BRONZE 2023

"

When I got my first Yellow Pro, it came with the rubber strap, which I wanted to remove, but the OEM screws were frozen, so I actually had to use precise wire clippers to cut them off, and I used what you see above to put on the new steel Tungchoy bracelet--the screws are EXACTLY the same size, look and fit of the OEM screws--been busy with other things, but will post picts of the Pro on the bracelet in a week or two, in a separate thread. When I bought them, they were $29 a pair--now they are up to $36, with free shipping.

Peter


----------



## watchdaddy1

timefleas said:


> Sure--the key is that they have several listings, with confusing descriptions, some referring to Panerai, some to various Nimo, some info correct, some not, some different lengths, etc.--so, I contacted them first and got the correct measurements, and ordered one set--they fit, and thus ordered a second set--this is the listing title for the ones that work on the 22mm lug width older Polluce, Pro and other other similar Nimos (they of course do NOT fit the newer cased watches that use the hex screw system):
> 
> TUBE + SCREW FOR ANONIMO MILLIMETRI POLLUCE BRONZE 2023
> 
> "
> 
> When I got my first Yellow Pro, it came with the rubber strap, which I wanted to remove, but the OEM screws were frozen, so I actually had to use precise wire clippers to cut them off, and I used what you see above to put on the new steel Tungchoy bracelet--the screws are EXACTLY the same size, look and fit of the OEM screws--been busy with other things, but will post picts of the Pro on the bracelet in a week or two, in a separate thread. When I bought them, they were $29 a pair--now they are up to $36, with free shipping.
> 
> Peter


*Peter I own a Anonimo D Date 22mm lugs would these work.*


----------



## watchdaddy1

I ordered the ebay ones & some Seiko fat bars as well..Just to try out & see


----------



## timefleas

Yes, the case on the D-date is pretty much the same as most of the others with 22mm lug width. The folks sometimes do send the wrong ones, but are very nice and will make good in the end. Good luck.

I should again mention that we are only talking about the "historic Anonimo" cases, pre-hex screw era--the screws discussed above should fit any Nimo that has a 22mm strap width length at the lugs--they will not, however, fit any cases that use the newer hex screw system--the hex screw heads are a different size, and thus, old and new are not interchangeable.


----------

